# Juggerknot Mini RTA Bubble Glass



## GSAvaper (22/12/18)

Looking for a replacement bubble glass for my Juggerknot Mini RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (25/12/18)

Hey

Sadly they weren't available for purchasing on my last order, will get some in Jan

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GSAvaper (26/12/18)

Many thanks @Pho3niX90 please let me know when you have them in stock, and I will definitely take 2 from you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

